# How long does it last???



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

HONEY IS NOW GOING INTO THE 4TH WEEK OF HEAT AND ZAC SEEMS TO BE MORE INTERESTED IN HER NOW HE IS LYING ON HER AND GROWLS IF ANYONE GOES TO TOUCH OR GOES NEAR HER ITS OK FOR ME BUT HE WONT LET ANYONE ELSE NEAR I THINK POOR HONEY IS GETTING FED UP WITH HIM BEING STUCK TO HER LIKE GLUE IS IT CAUSE SHE WILL BE GOING OUT OF HEAT HE THINKS ITS HIS LAST CHANCE OR SOMETHING??? LOL

ALSO I WAS WONDERING IF HER VULVA WILL STAY SWOLLEN LIKE THAT OR WILL IT GO DOWN AND BACK TO THE WAY IT WAS OR DOES IT STAY STICKING OUT ????

I THOUGHT THEY WERE ONLY IN HEAT FOR 3 WEEKS BUT I STILL FEEL SHES IN HEAT ON THIS 4TH WEEK SO I WOULD RATHER BE SAFE THAN SORRY SO SHE WILL STILL BE WEARING HER KNICKERS THIS WEEK AND ZAC HIS BELLYBAND 
AND I WIL STILL BE KEEPING AN EYE ON THEM MAYBE ITS LONGER AS ITS HER FIRST TIME


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

....................


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's not unusual for a heat cycle to last a month. It takes awhile for the hormones to die back down also. Her vulva will remain enlarged now that she's had a season. It won't ever go back to the tiny nub it was. It won't be as swollen, of course, but it doesn't ever go completely back.

You are doing the right thing by keeping the pants on them both, but if he's laying on top of her, he could still tie with her, as he will pop right out of that belly band and if he gets going in the right place, he could maneuver the pants right off her, (and she'd be helping him do it) so I'd keep them COMPLETELY SEPARATED if you don't want a breeding. (Sorry to be graphic, but it's just the way dogs are made and their instincts are incredibly strong.) 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> It's not unusual for a heat cycle to last a month. It takes awhile for the hormones to die back down also. Her vulva will remain enlarged now that she's had a season. It won't ever go back to the tiny nub it was. It won't be as swollen, of course, but it doesn't ever go completely back.
> 
> You are doing the right thing by keeping the pants on them both, but if he's laying on top of her, he could still tie with her, as he will pop right out of that belly band and if he gets going in the right place, he could maneuver the pants right off her, (and she'd be helping him do it) so I'd keep them COMPLETELY SEPARATED if you don't want a breeding. (Sorry to be graphic, but it's just the way dogs are made and their instincts are incredibly strong.)
> 
> Brodysmom


thanks for the great info tracey we can always rely on you xxx


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Carrera started bleeding on March 31st and bled for a good 7-10 days, she is still going through her false/phantom pregnancy, the vet said we probably have another week or so of this then it will all be over


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

carrera said:


> Carrera started bleeding on March 31st and bled for a good 7-10 days, she is still going through her false/phantom pregnancy, the vet said we probably have another week or so of this then it will all be over


Piper's false pregnancy was terrible. She got a swollen belly and her nipples enlarged and she even had MILK. Quite a bit of it. She sure looked like she was due to have babies any day. Then NONE. She was SOOOOO depressed and so was I. It was very sad and her mood swings were awful. I sympathize with you and Carrera and hope that her false pregnancy is much milder than Piper's was. 

Brodysmom


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Im not sure when they come into season as lexis still hasnt come and she is 9 and half months, i havent let her near other dogs since she became 8 months incase i missed it x


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Our Suzie has just come out of season she was in it for 4 wks too i was talking to her breeder and they said that sometimes their first one can last the longest!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

My Honda went to heat before I gave birth and she is still in heat...ugh I wish she would get out of if. Since I have 3 males that are unfixed and 2 of the 3 are studs, ugh its been a nitemare...


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i was so happy when i got precious fixed! i was also worried about her lady bits being all swollen and staying like it, but they go completely back to normal size.. 

Good luck keeping them seperate remember if the worst happens and they do get to eachother you can get an injection at the vets to stop the pregnancy, but it makes her heat cycle last for 10 days longer!! Id rather do that than have pups and risk my precious though  

Hope its all over soon for you, having boys and girls is hard isnt it!? xxx


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

sorry to take over the thread a bit-
carrera's false pregnancy hasnt seemed to bother her much at all, if anything her behavior has gotten better. her nipples are swelled, no milk though, i have noticed they started going down slowly in the past 2 weeks, so hopefully the end is near. the vet looked at her and said everything seems fine, nothing too worry about and all should go back to normal soon. her vulva is not as large as it was while she was in heat, i am assuming it is at the size it will stay at. 

i didnt answer the main question to this post before- but yes i have her it can last up to 6 weeks even, the bleed period i think can last up to 10


----------

